# Fensterprogrammierung



## Psyjo (21. September 2005)

Hallo!

Kennt irgendjemand ein (wenn möglich)  Freeware-Programm mit dem man Fenster in C/C++ "zusammenklicken"  kann, so wie das in Delphi möglich ist?


----------



## Flegmon (21. September 2005)

Einen Editor für echte Fenster gibt es nicht. Da gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. Du nutzt Dialoge. Dazu gibt es Editoren. VC++ hat zB. einen.

2. Du nutzt die .net Technologie. VC++ .net 2003 hat einen Editor für Forms integriert.


----------



## andreas_gierisch (21. September 2005)

Wenn du vorher schon mit Delphi programmiert hast und jetzt auf C++ umsteigen willst, dann würde ich dir den Borland C++ Builder empfehlen. Die Bedienelemente und das "Zusammenklicken" von Forms sind genauso wie bei Delphi. Das Programm ist allerdings keine Freeware.


----------



## deepthroat (21. September 2005)

Hi.

Sind denn VC++ und Borland Builder Freeware?

Du könntest dir mal Widestudio  bzw. auch Ultimate++ anschauen. Beide haben integrierte Editoren für das Benutzerinterface.

Dann gibt es da noch glade, das GUI Erstellungstool für Gtk+.


----------



## Psyjo (22. September 2005)

Ich habe Visual Studio .NET  ..  aber dort habe ich noch nichs gefunden womit ich das Hauptfenster editieren kann


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

willst du ein Formular erstellen?
wenn ja musst du als Basisklasse der View-Klasse CFormView auswählen, im Resourcenbereich wählst du Dialog aus und dann kannst du das Hauptdialogfeld bearbeiten per drag and drop.


----------



## Psyjo (22. September 2005)

Ich will eigentlich erstmal nur ein Fenster bauen -  primitive sachen die ich dann noch ausbauen kann.   Problem ist nur das ich entweder zu doof bin den editor dafür zu finden oder  es gibt das ding einfach nicht.
ich habe version 7  (VisualStudio .NET)


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

erstelle mal eine neue Anwendung, als Anwendungstyp nimmst du Einzelanwendung, bei Basisklasse für die Viewklasse (MyAppView) nimmst du als Basisklasse CFormView und NICHT CView. Damit kannst du das Dialogfenster entwerfen. Die Kommandos cout und cin sind nur für Kommandozeilenorientierte Programme, nicht für Programme mit GUI.


----------



## Psyjo (22. September 2005)

Ich finde keine "Einzelanwendung"  
Wo kann ich das denn finden?


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

erstelle ein neues C++ MFC - Projekt
im Dialog "Application Wizard" machst du folgende Einstellungen
unter Application Typ stellst du ein: Einzelnes Dokument (SDI)
unter Generated Classes stellst du für die Klasse "CMyappView" als Basisklasse CFormView ein.
Wenn das Anwendungsgerüst fertig erstellt wurde, gehst du im SolutionExplorer auf Resourcen, Erweiterst den Baum, Dort steht dann MyApp.rc, dort erweiterst du Dialog, und doppelklickst dann auf IDD_MYAPP_FORM, dort siehst du das Hauptfenster der Anwendung


----------



## Psyjo (22. September 2005)

Danke funktioniert einwadfrei  :> .
Aber gibt es da auch eine Möglichkeit eine normale win32 Anwendung zu erstellen?


----------



## Marko Petsch (22. September 2005)

ja das geht ebenfalls

geh die gleichen schritte durch beim resource-tree, und rechtklicke auf dialog, und klicke auf insert Dialog, dort kannst du ein dialogfeld entwerfen, musst es aber von hand in die application einbinden, indem du dem Dialog eine Klasse zuweist (neu erstellst) und im header einbindest, aber ehrlich gesagt mfc-projekte sind da einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## Psyjo (22. September 2005)

Kannst du das mal beschreiben?
Ich hab wirklich keinen Plan davon.


----------



## stormxapekde (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin interessiert daran mit C++ Grafik zu programmieren (Fenster usw.)
Hab bereits etwsa erfahrung im Programmieren von einfachem C++
Hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie das mit der Grafik geht!
Kennt einer ein gutes Tutorial oder soetwas?


----------



## Flegmon (10. Oktober 2005)

Das http://www.winprog.org/tutorial/  finde ich recht gut.


----------

